# Inferior Petrosal Sinus Sampling



## carriebeth (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello 

Can anyone help me with this? One of my physicans would like to start doing this & i was wondering if anyone has done this before? 

Thank you.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 7, 2011)

36500 and 75893.


----------

